# I've decided to join the army.



## Blue (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah well after a lot of thinking I've decided not to join the Navy. I've been researching and reading more and more about Army special forces and decided that's what I wanted; I will be enlisting as soon as my senior year is over. Now my question is should I go in with the 18X contract? or join a regular unit and work my way into special forces. any information will be greatly appreciated.

-Blue


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 28, 2008)

Blue said:


> Yeah well after a lot of thinking I've decided not to join the Navy. I've been researching and reading more and more about Army special forces and decided that's what I wanted; I will be enlisting as soon as my senior year is over. Now my question is should I go in with the 18X contract? or join a regular unit and work my way into special forces. any information will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> -Blue



Hey Blue,

Congrats on your new decision!  It was the best thing I could have ever done with my life and I don't regret a minute of it... well maybe a couple of minutes!  
My advice to you is simple.  Don't go 18X.  You will be served greatly by joining the Ranger Regiment first and getting what I would consider the best possible education in tactics possible for an entry level soldier.
I joined and went straight to 2/75 where I served for a couple of years and would not give that experience up for anything.  Additionally, you will experience a different level of respect due to your Ranger experience from your SF buddies should you decide to go that route later in your career.

Take it for what its worth and good luck in your future endeavors!

JJ


----------



## Blue (Dec 28, 2008)

JJ sloan said:


> Hey Blue,
> 
> Congrats on your new decision!  It was the best thing I could have ever done with my life and I don't regret a minute of it... well maybe a couple of minutes!
> My advice to you is simple.  Don't go 18X.  You will be served greatly by joining the Ranger Regiment first and getting what I would consider the best possible education in tactics possible for an entry level soldier.
> ...



Thanks a lot JJ, however exactly how do I get into the ranger regiments? Is it option during enlistment?


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 28, 2008)

Blue said:


> Thanks a lot JJ, however exactly how do I get into the ranger regiments? Is it option during enlistment?



Yep,
Just go to the MEPS station and tell them that you want a Ranger contract.  Then you will get Ranger written into you signing contract.  From there you will go to One Station Unit Training (OSUT) and do your basic and AIT there (13 weeks if I remember right).  After that you will go directly to airborne school, get your 5 jumps and report to Ranger Indoctrination Program (RIP).  Good times!!  After you complete RIP you go to your designated batallion.  Either in Ft Lewis, Ft. Stewart or Ft. Benning.  You generallyspend about a year on average as a youngster before they will send you to Ranger School... Painful but worth it.
You will learn an incredible amount from those guys.
If for some reason you quit or fail... you end up in a regular infantry unit or an airborne unit... same as 18X.  
The benefit is that once you take an 18X contract you will have a minimal chance at going to the Ranger Rgt.  The opposite is true if you take a Ranger contrat.  They cannot stop you from going to SF.


----------



## Blue (Dec 28, 2008)

Alright thanks for the info, I'm getting pretty excited about this. One more question though, you get language training right? I already speak Spanish fluently and am Learning German. So I wanted to know if they tell you what to learn or if you are able to choose.

-Blue


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 28, 2008)

Blue said:


> Alright thanks for the info, I'm getting pretty excited about this. One more question though, you get language training right? I already speak Spanish fluently and am Learning German. So I wanted to know if they tell you what to learn or if you are able to choose.
> 
> -Blue



No language training in Ranger Rgt.  Unless that has changed since I was there.  Purely tactics... cool guy stuff.  You know, killing and such.
If you already know Spanish you will skip about 4 months of training in the course when you decide to go SF.  Then you will be stationed at 7th Group in Florida, by the time you get there.


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Alright, I'm a native Floridian so I guess it works out lol. Thanks for the info JJ.

-Blue


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 29, 2008)

word.  Keep your eye on the prize.


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ sloan said:


> word.  Keep your eye on the prize.


Will do.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 29, 2008)

Good choice! Go for that 18x! :)


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> Good choice! Go for that 18x! :)


I don't know, I've been mowing it over and it seems like going airborne or ranger first seems to be a better idea. 

-Blue


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 29, 2008)

Blue said:


> I don't know, I've been mowing it over and it seems like going airborne or ranger first seems to be a better idea.
> 
> -Blue



NOOO! Airborne and Ranger are two totally different things.  There is nothing wrong with airborne soldiers, they hav done great things for our nation. But it seems you are looking for SOF.  If you want to be part of the SOF community then don't settle for anything other than what you want!  I suggested that you go Ranger, but that is just one guy's perspective.  I would further suggest that you contemplate some other opinions and do some real research about this choice, as it is an important life decision.
Take your time and make a calculated decision!


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 29, 2008)

There are some highly experienced guys here on this site who will offer you some great advice, take your time and listen before you make a decision.

Besides... I'm sh*%t faced!!


----------



## Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah I know I've been researching for a while. I mentioned Airborne because if I don't get a Ranger contract straight away I can get into a Airborne unit and have a better chance of getting into the ranger regiment.

-Blue


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 29, 2008)

Blue said:


> Yeah I know I've been researching for a while. I mentioned Airborne because if I don't get a Ranger contract straight away I can get into a Airborne unit and have a better chance of getting into the ranger regiment.
> 
> -Blue



Actually, while I was in Rgt. you had a better chance of coming there as a new recruit.  They didn't like what we called transplants.  I don't know how it is now.  If you take an airborne contract, generally you will stay there until you decide to go to selection.
If you want a SOF contract, don't settle for anything else, you will get it as long as you qualify.  Recruiters will try to make you a light wheeled mechanic in airborne infantry and try to sell it as really cool... They expect you to be a dumbass, that is why this site is here; to help you get where you eally want to go! (And this is where you want to go)


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 29, 2008)

Join the Air Force


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 29, 2008)

JJ sloan said:


> Actually, while I was in Rgt. you had a better chance of coming there as a new recruit. They didn't like what we called transplants. I don't know how it is now. If you take an airborne contract, generally you will stay there until you decide to go to selection.
> If you want a SOF contract, don't settle for anything else, you will get it as long as you qualify. Recruiters will try to make you a light wheeled mechanic in airborne infantry and try to sell it as really cool... They expect you to be a dumbass, that is why this site is here; to help you get where you eally want to go! (And this is where you want to go)


 

X2, it isn't the easiest thing in the world to get into Regiment from another unit.  Why? I honestly have no clue.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 31, 2008)

Good luck.

F.M.


----------



## FORAC (Dec 31, 2008)

Polar Bear said:


> Join the Air Force



You knew that was coming. ;)


----------



## RSFCowboy37F20 (May 10, 2009)

Im not an expert but the way I understand it is that once your SF you can go to any school you want to Ranger HALO EOD HIHO Sniper DLI provided you pass the DLAB, SEAR ect.  they say just make a list and plan on spending the next 2 to 6 years in training go 18Delta if you can get it youll make more money in the civilian sector if you decide to get out. 

Bypass

By the way man  no one can promise you anything to be a Ranger or a Green Beret is going to be the hardest thing youve ever tried to do your life. Never give up and never quit keep a good attitude and your head on straight give it everything you got dont stop even if you think its going to kill you. A friend once told me to keep a canteen full of water and 1 full of http://www.google.com/url?q=http://...result&usg=AFQjCNGIwD-DO0q2RpMS8D0Iswz-RMlIkw it will help you keep your concentration during the testing you will be exausted and you will still have to think.

Theres a reason they say the best of the best of the best.


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2009)

RSFCowboy37F20 said:


> Im not an expert but the way I understand it is that once your SF you can go to any school you want to Ranger HALO EOD HIHO Sniper DLI provided you pass the DLAB, SEAR ect. they say just make a list and plan on spending the next 2 to 6 years in training go 18Delta if you can get it youll make more money in the civilian sector if you decide to get out.
> 
> Bypass
> 
> ...


 
What the hell is SEAR? you buying a lawn-mower?


----------



## RSFCowboy37F20 (May 10, 2009)

forward


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 10, 2009)

Please don't be giving advice based on hear say.  You either know it or don't.  I don't give advice on SF because I was never SF. Let those who have/are doing it give that advice.


----------



## RSFCowboy37F20 (May 10, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> What the hell is SEAR? you buying a lawn-mower?


I guess im just a PSYOP  dumbass i thought SEAR was survival evasion and resistance training or SERE survival evasion resistance and escape training if you prefer.....


----------



## Polar Bear (May 10, 2009)

RSFCowboy37F20 said:


> I guess I'm just a Psyop dumb ass i thought SEAR was survival evasion and resistance training.


 
You are killing me. It is SERE....You have been stepping on your dick a lot. I would recommend Reading More and Posting Less for awhile


----------



## RSFCowboy37F20 (May 10, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> You are killing me. It is SERE....You have been stepping on your dick a lot. I would recommend Reading More and Posting Less for awhile


you got it 11 Bang Bang  now go ahead and delete my account administrator your just a bunch of fucking assholes. Try to offer legit advice and I get this bullshit in response fuck off.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 10, 2009)

Legit advice?  I'd rather ban you so you can't rejoin.  Peace.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 10, 2009)

RSFCowboy37F20 said:


> you got it 11 Bang Bang  now go ahead and delete my account administrator your just a bunch of fucking assholes. Try to offer legit advice and I get this bullshit in response fuck off.



Opinions are one thing.  Advice you're not adequately qualified to dispense is another.

Never mind, I just noticed Boon banned you.  Good riddance.

We now return you to your regularly-scheduled thread.


----------



## Centermass (May 11, 2009)

Maybe he meant to have his screen name "RFS" instead of "RSF" Between SEAR and SERE, and now, with his final disposition, I'm pretty sure that's what he meant all along.......lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (May 11, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Maybe he meant to have his screen name "RFS" instead of "RSF" Between SEAR and SERE, and now, with his final disposition, I'm pretty sure that's what he meant all along.......lol




haha, I thought the exact same thing when I glanced over his name.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 27, 2009)

Blue said:


> Yeah I know I've been researching for a while. I mentioned Airborne because if I don't get a Ranger contract straight away I can get into a Airborne unit and have a better chance of getting into the ranger regiment.
> 
> -Blue



Option 40. Nothing but! The biggest mistakes I ever made was joining the NG, and not going to 75th and never going to the two schools that come with that unit... Regrets suck!:2c:



RSFCowboy37F20 said:


> you got it 11 Bang Bang  now go ahead and delete my account administrator your just a bunch of fucking assholes. Try to offer legit advice and I get this bullshit in response fuck off.



Damn I can't believe I missed this!!!


----------



## Scotth (Jun 27, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> X2, it isn't the easiest thing in the world to get into Regiment from another unit. Why? I honestly have no clue.


 
Probably easier to train someone with a clean slate then have to retrain someone and have to break other units procedures.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 27, 2009)

Do the Ranger contract and _then_ go SF.  Makes the job much easier down the road.  Just like JJ said.

JJ's a douche by the way.






(Just kidding buddy)


----------



## 8'Duece (Jun 27, 2009)

When I reinlisted I banged on every door to get to the Ranger Regiment from the 82nd Airborne.  I was E-5 at that time and I was told I  I would never be a fire team leader, would never make E-6 until after a year with the Regiment and then go to Ranger School.  I would have been a ROP candidate and without my Tab they told me it would have been a career mistake. That may have been true, but it may have been just BS to get me to stay with the All Americans" So I did. 


For some reason it's harder than ever to go from the "Duece" to the Ranger Regiment.  I wished I had gone the OPT 40 from day one. 


Just my experience.


----------



## JJOIFVET (Jun 27, 2009)

I would have to agree. You should go to Ranger BN first. I am a little tired of 18xs who get their and don't know thier ass from a hole in the ground. There are good 18xs, but they are few. Guys who come from Ranger BN have a lot more experience, and they appreciate things more in group.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2009)

JJOIFVET said:


> I would have to agree. You should go to Ranger BN first. I am a little tired of 18xs who get their and don't know thier ass from a hole in the ground. There are good 18xs, but they are few. Guys who come from Ranger BN have a lot more experience, and they appreciate things more in group.



Yeah, I've been hearing that quite a lot. I'm going to talk to my recruiter about getting the option 40 thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## Blue (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I got a 70 on my ASVAB, and am now talking to a recruiter. I'm just trying to figure out what I want to do as far as a MOS. I was thinking about doing something in the communications/intelligence or medical fields. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 14, 2009)

Dude, really?
What exactly are you looking for?  Do you want a SOF career or do you want to ride a desk?  Nothing wrong with riding a desk but I thought you were thinking about SOF.  Think long and hard about what your goals really are before you make any decisions... this moment will define the rest of your life.


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 14, 2009)

11B with a Ranger option if you want to be a shooter, or you could take the medic option in Ranger Regiment.  You will get to come to the 18D course if you choose that path, great training.
What is your GT score?  Ask your recruiter, that will make a big difference in what you are qualified for.

Edit: Correction, SOCM not the 18D course.


----------



## viper014 (Sep 14, 2009)

*Note from an ol' timer...*

Blue,

I did exactly what a lot of these guys are telling you 23 years ago.  I join on what the called at the time an "unassigned Ranger contract" and ended up in 3rd Bat.  I went SF after we got back from JUST CAUSE and can tell you from experience that I was heads and tail above most of the other guys tactically and with fieldcraft.  

The Intel and Medic stuff sounds cool, but let me tell you, you want to be an 11B in Battalion.  You will get to do more and have a more well rounded experience from that position.  DON'T take a support MOS up front...

Then when you go SF you can go 18D or eventually get 18F...  If your MOS doesn't start with a "1" then you don't want it...  and the only ones in the Rangers are "11" and "13" but you don't want to be a Forward Observer...

Best of luck!!!  RLTW, De Oppresso Liber


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 14, 2009)

viper014 said:


> Blue,
> 
> I did exactly what a lot of these guys are telling you 23 years ago.  I join on what the called at the time an "unassigned Ranger contract" and ended up in 3rd Bat.  I went SF after we got back from JUST CAUSE and can tell you from experience that I was heads and tail above most of the other guys tactically and with fieldcraft.
> 
> ...



X2:cool:


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 15, 2009)

Curious, what's the issue with the 13 series MOS?


----------



## JJ sloan (Sep 15, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Curious, what's the issue with the 13 series MOS?



Nothing... fucking love em.  But if you want to do the deal in Regiment you need to be an 11B, that's where the fun is.  Besides, if you decide to stay in Regiment, you will be limited to E-6 as a 13F... after that you have to leave unless you get that one slot per batallion.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2009)

JJ sloan said:


> Dude, really?
> What exactly are you looking for?  Do you want a SOF career or do you want to ride a desk?  Nothing wrong with riding a desk but I thought you were thinking about SOF.  Think long and hard about what your goals really are before you make any decisions... this moment will define the rest of your life.



I want to be apart of the SOF community, I want to be a shooter. But at the same time my family is pushing me to get a job that I can use in the world outside of the military. So thats my problem otherwise I would go 11B. I've always been into the medical field thats why I was thinking of doing the medic option.


----------



## DA SWO (Sep 15, 2009)

Blue said:


> I want to be apart of the SOF community, I want to be a shooter. But at the same time my family is pushing me to get a job that I can use in the world outside of the military. So thats my problem otherwise I would go 11B. I've always been into the medical field thats why I was thinking of doing the medic option.



Go be a shooter; then go to school and get civillian skills.
You can join the military for job skills and spend four years hating life by being a FOBBIT, or you can be an operator and live life to the max.  
Your choice.


----------



## lancero (Sep 15, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Go be a shooter; then go to school and get civillian skills.
> You can join the military for job skills and spend four years hating life by being a FOBBIT, or you can be an operator and live life to the max.
> Your choice.



Seriously, Blue, listen to SOWT. 

My family told me the samething.  Luckily, I didn't listen to them.  I went to Regt as a shooter and loved every minute of it.  

Besides, the best skills that transfer from the military world to the civilian world are self-discipline and attention-to-detail.  Trust me, Regt will hammer these into you with a large blunt object (your TmLdr's boot)

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys, I think I know what I'm going to do now. I just need to think of a way to tell my fam. As of right now I'm just worried about getting in better shape. But anyway thanks for all the advice.


----------



## viper014 (Sep 15, 2009)

SOWT said:


> Curious, what's the issue with the 13 series MOS?


 
Nothing wrong with 13 series guys... But they were still considered "support" back when I was in 3/75. If I had to be something besides and 11B in BAT I would be a 13F...



Blue said:


> I want to be apart of the SOF community, I want to be a shooter. But at the same time my family is pushing me to get a job that I can use in the world outside of the military. So thats my problem otherwise I would go 11B. I've always been into the medical field thats why I was thinking of doing the medic option.


 
Blue, listen up...

You want a career, you are talking to a guy who has 23 years of service under his belt and if that ain't a career I don't know what is. I live in a $300,000+ house... Ain't too many people from where I grew up in the sticks living like that!!! 

The Army will take care of you if you work for it... Trust me...


----------



## Blue (Sep 18, 2009)

Well I talked it over with my family, and their cool with the military now. Now if I go with the medic option can I still get the option 40? Or is that only open for 11B?


----------



## dknob (Sep 18, 2009)

hey now! I wasn't an 11B in Regiment and I still stood side by side with the shooters. I was a commo guy, and I served as a platoon RTO and GFC's RTO on literally countless missions. One deployment Regiment slutted me out to be an RTO for a JSOC liaison cell in Mosul for a little over a month. I was literally an RTO to an operator on missions that we went on with 25th ID.

Yeah, I regret not doing 11B sometimes, but at my enlistment, I just did not have that choice. I signed up with my buddy who I worked with at Winn Dixie, he was in line in front of me at MEPS, and got his 11Boption 40 contract, I was a few people after him in line, and was told the slots are full until December of 2003 (over a year later). So I went with commo. Ironically my friend quit RIP and ended up in the 82nd, along with the rest of the RIP failures, so he used up a perfectly good slot. 

I learned a lot of things being a commo guy that I know I would not have experienced as an 11B. 

All this shooter-only talk is starting to worry me in the sense that I plan to fight the good fight with the government when I graduate college in 6 months. You make it sound like that other post-military scuba ninja world is only 11Bs...


----------



## Paddlefoot (Sep 18, 2009)

Blue...Blue...come to the darkside...go MI...

Pay no attention to the attachment...it will all be explained to you at AIT...


----------



## Manolito (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello Blue 
No advice from me I was a squid. I listened to my parents Dad especially and joined the navy to stay out of Viet Nam. I completed A School and got orders to Camp Pendleton for weapons training. I was 17 and a cross country runner in school and went to the finals at Stanford. This Instructor was 4' nothing and could run backwards faster than I could run forward. I then was given orders to SERE school prisoner number 46. This training is still classified but let me say you leave a man capable of more than you ever thought. I went to PBR training and then did two yours in country as a volunteer. I tell you this because you need to listen to you. Having said all of this I delivered navy Teams and Army A Teams. Please understand with all my training I was only qualified to *deliver *SOF. When I picked them up I was always humbled. I believe this time with them drove me to become the best I could.

I stay in touch with some of them today and some have a permanent place on the wall. God Bless you for thinking of serving and remember the only thing that will hold you back is you. 

To those that said civillian life is best served by your self discipline learned in the service offer some of the best advice I have ever heard. I got a promotion to director because of my shined shoes that was all that seperated the top two candidates.


----------



## Blue (Oct 2, 2009)

Anyone know if it is at all possible to get a MI MOS and still get the option 40?


----------



## DesperateLands (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Blue, 
Congrats, on your decision. Its going to be a very challenging experience for you. Good luck! If you can get into the Ranger Battalion then go into special forces that would difinately give you some experience before going into special forces school. They need good Officers also in SF. Drop me a line if you can.

Reggie


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 18, 2009)

Blue said:


> Anyone know if it is at all possible to get a MI MOS and still get the option 40?



Why MI?


----------



## BravoOne (Nov 18, 2009)

I am not sure about the option 40. I knew several guys that had guaranteed MI AIT then Airborne school  contracts. What I AM sure is that if you go to MI as an ACTIVE DUTY Soldier your class will be visited by Ranger Regiment recruiters (and others). That is NOT a problem at all. You cannot be NG or Reserve. The recruiters do everything for you and make sure you get to Airborne, RIP and what not so you will have your orders before you come close to graduation. We had about 4 guys get starry eyed when Sgt Belli came knocking and as I recall none made it and served out the duration of their time with the 82nd. 

The Regiment is actively recruiting for MI Soldiers that meet the APFT standard. There is a thread on AKO with the POC info.


----------



## Mayfield2 (Nov 22, 2009)

Cause we're Always out front!


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 22, 2009)

Mayfield2 said:


> Cause we're Always out front!



Waiting for someone to unlock the door to the SCIF.


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2009)

Well I've been considering MI since my friends and family want me to do something that would help me if I leave the Army. Though all the people I've spoken to have told me to go 11B if I really want to be a shooter. So I'm pretty conflicted here, I want to be a professional soldier and I realize the burdens and hardships I'll have to endure. But at the same time I feel kind of pressured by my family to do something not dangerous.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 22, 2009)

While it's nice to have family support your decisions, YOU are the one that's going to have to live with that decision for the duration of your enlistment.

I think it's great you respect your family enough that their opinion is weighing so heavily on you. That being said, when you swear-in, that's it. You're an adult and it's going to be your ass on the line, not theirs.

If the idea of kicking doors is appealing but getting shot isn't, I have some bad news for you. There is not a single job in the Army that won't put your life in jeopardy. We are a nation at war and the US Army has always been the force that puts the most boots on the ground. 

While a job in the TOC might mean you're less likely to make contact with the enemy, their mortars, RPGs, and VBIEDs are still going to be coming your way. 

Given that, take input from where you value it, but the decision about what you want do HAS to be yours.

Good luck and thank you for stepping up if you choose to.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 22, 2009)

Blue said:


> Well I've been considering MI since my friends and family want me to do something that would help me if I leave the Army. Though all the people I've spoken to have told me to go 11B if I really want to be a shooter. So I'm pretty conflicted here, I want to be a professional soldier and I realize the burdens and hardships I'll have to endure. But at the same time I feel kind of pressured by my family to do something not dangerous.



MI soldiers have died in the AOR.  There is no such thing as a safe job.
Is your mom enlisting?  any other family members?  Enlist for the job you want; not the job others want you to have.


----------



## Blue (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, you guys are right. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go the 11B route, I'm just going to have to break it to my family gently. Thanks for the advice guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2009)

Well I told my mom about the 11B route, and it wasn't pretty to say the least, But at least she's on board for now.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 25, 2009)

It's your life, not your parent's.  Do what you want to do.  If I did what my dad wanted me to do, I would have led one hell of a boring life.


----------



## Blue (Nov 25, 2009)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> It's your life, not your parent's.  Do what you want to do.  If I did what my dad wanted me to do, I would have led one hell of a boring life.


 
True that bro. Well I have everything set just waiting on my line scores, and the trip to MEPS.


----------



## Blue (Dec 2, 2009)

Well I just found out a couple of jobs that are open for me. The one in particular that interested me was 35M (HUMINT), my recruiter told me considering the fact I want to work in the Special Operations side of the Army that I should really consider this job. I just want to know more about it, anyone have any info? I Once again it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all the advice and support guys.


----------



## BravoOne (Dec 2, 2009)

35M is very interesting work. It used to be called 97E Interrogator but now it is HUMINT collector. You should google that term for a good description there is a lot of unclassified info available for you to study. When you first go in you will attend the class and then deploy soon after because there is a shortage. Once you reach E-5 SGT you will be given the choice to go to DLI and learn a foreign language OR reclass to 35L Counterintelligence Special Agent. 35Ms do not deal with Imagery and what not. They DO go outside the wire regularly because that is where they collect HUMAN intelligence (In garrison a 35M may be bored because it is illegal to collect HUMAN intel in the U.S). They assist 35L in Counterintelligence Operations as well. 35M have a healthy mix of reports and field work. In MI there is always tons of reports to do. If you dont want to do reports dont come into MI. EVERYTHING has a report or two or three that needs to be completed. In the field neither wear nametags or rank and have latitude on uniform wear depending on mission (and of course the Team leader) If you are into high speed stuff in MI, 35M and 35L can be where you find it at, especially if you get Airborne in your contract. If you enlist Active duty and get Airborne you will likely wind up with the 82nd Airborne, Ranger RGT or an SF group. You will have the opportunity to attend some special schools down the road and some nice opportunities will open up for you in the Army, with a Civilian agency later or as a contractor. I wish I could tell you that life as a 35M/L is all splendid but it isnt always and a lot will depend on your unit. One of my good friends (a 35L) was crossleveled from my old reserve unit and went to Afghanistan, grew a beard, got issued all kinds of toys and went out of the wire with the SF ODA team regularly. He had nothing but good things to say when he came back and is very proud of his SF combat patch. On the other hand, MANY more of my battle buddies have been deployed to Iraq or Afghanistan for 365 days and were chained to a desk. The ONLY time they left the wire was when they got leave home or when it was time to redeploy home at the end of their tour. Both are jobs that need doing but just realize that it could go down like that. As far as the difference between being Airborne MI and not? All the Active Duty 35M (it was 97E then) or 35L that had Airborne in their contract (from day one at MEPS) or requested it at Ft. Huachuca went to the 82nd or an SF group (none went to Ranger RGT) the ones who did NOT volunteer for Airborne were mad because they all got Korea except for 2 guys (they went to Panama and Germany). A lot of the ones that went to Korea wound up pumping gas in the motor pool and things like that. They damn sure were not doing any kind of MI work and couldnt wait to get PCSed from Korea. My boys at the 82nd all got qualified Expert within a short time of arriving cause they were always at the range , got to jump a lot and were loving life in general.

Apparently you must be a pretty smart kid and got good scores on your ASVAB for them to offer you 35M. If you should happen to decide to pass up on 11B and make a move on the 35M slot make sure you get Airborne. I went in when I was 21 (reservist) and didnt get Airborne (now I want to go but it will be as a 35 year old or older) You dont want to have regrets. Your parents arent going to like it and I dont think there are too many older guys on this board who will sit up here and tell you that their parents were crazy about them joining the Army. Thats just how it is. My mom did everything she could to get me to consider the Navy. Do whats going to make you happy in the long run.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 3, 2009)

Blue,

1st, thanks for MC's.  I used them for a ghillie base in SFSC part deux a couple months ago.

2nd:  Be wary of a recruiter telling you anything about special operations unless he has a tab on his shoulder.  I'm not saying you won't work with SOF as a 35m, but you're going to get better info on this forum regarding SOF than you are from your recruiter.  Ironic, but true.

35M is a good job with multiple opportunities.  If you took the time to read BravoOne's post, then you can see what much of your time will be spent doing:  Reading and writing (Bravo, not a knock on you or your job).

My personal experience with intel geeks of all uniformed and un-uniformed persuasions is they're overeducated and under experienced.  The ones that have been in the job a while (a decade or more) are usually G2G or so far beyond repair that you put them on the phone and not much else.  Kids that come straight on the job after AIT, or worse, recruited out of college with a degree in International Relations, have a lot on their shoulders and usually do more harm than good.

Do what's going to make you happy. Don't do this for your parents.  This is your career.  If they still want you to live at home in five years, then let them make the decision for you.   I still think that spending a couple years in Regiment is the way to go.  I'm sure I told you this before, but I wish I had.  Nice thing about 35M is you can reclass to it after you get blown up or break yourself on a jump.  In addition, if you spend your time in the trenches, you'll have better rapport with the guys you get attached to as HUMINT collector.  If you're young and fit, sling lead.


----------



## JJ sloan (Dec 4, 2009)

Blue said:


> Well I just found out a couple of jobs that are open for me. The one in particular that interested me was 35M (HUMINT), my recruiter told me considering the fact I want to work in the Special Operations side of the Army that I should really consider this job. I just want to know more about it, anyone have any info? I Once again it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for all the advice and support guys.




Yeah, your recruiter is trying to fill a quota for 35m's.  You do not have any guarantee of working with SOF in this skillset.  You will more than likely be put into one of those "special troops battalions" (GAY).  Everyone is special nowadays.  Do what you think you will enjoy, but if you want to work with SOF, be SOF dummy!


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 4, 2009)

Ajax and JJ are giving you great advice.  The recruiter is telling you what he thinks you want to hear; and trying to fill slots that make his boss happy.  THE RECRUITER IS NOT YOUR FRIEND!!!!!!


----------



## BravoOne (Dec 4, 2009)

I told him BOTH sides. Im sure the recruiter was trying to fill slots as the 35M MOS is short right now of both Jr. Enlisted AND NCOs.


----------



## Blue (Dec 4, 2009)

Alright well thanks for all the advice guys, I'm supposed to go MEPS tomorrow, but I'm not sure because the jobs I'm really looking at all ship out before my Graduation date. so there's no way in hell I'd be able to go, unless they give me a later ship date. I'm really considering 68W, but as I stated earlier the ship date is too early. What should I do? not go to meps and wait? or go to the guidance counselor tomorrow and ask for a later ship date?


----------



## Blue (Dec 5, 2009)

Well its official, I took the oath today and am now enlisted in the US Army. I would just like to thank everyone on this board for all the advice and support, I really do appreciate it. I weighed my options and what I want out of my future and I'm pretty sure I made the right choice. So once again; Thanks everyone!


----------



## 275ANGER! (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue said:


> Well its official, I took the oath today and am now enlisted in the US Army. I would just like to thank everyone on this board for all the advice and support, I really do appreciate it. I weighed my options and what I want out of my future and I'm pretty sure I made the right choice. So once again; Thanks everyone!



What MOS did you sign for?


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

35F, I got an airborne option.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 6, 2009)

Good for you and congrats!!.......now, about that challenge you offered me earlier........~AHEM~.....  ;)


----------



## Totentanz (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue said:


> 35F, I got an airborne option.


 
Cool.  Make the most of it!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 6, 2009)

Congrats, Blue!


----------



## Blue (Dec 6, 2009)

RB said:


> Good for you and congrats!!.......now, about that challenge you offered me earlier........~AHEM~.....  ;)


 
Thanks everyone, and RB what challenge? I don't recall offering you a challenge.


----------



## car (Dec 6, 2009)

Blue said:


> Thanks everyone, and RB what challenge? I don't recall offering you a challenge.


 
Not a bad choice, considering that you got the airborne option. But be careful what you've wished for. As a 35F, you can be assigned to any unit, of any branch.

RetPara used to be one - it was 96B back then......He's prolly the senior one of those here.

While they're not as smart as 35N's (98C), they certainly contribute. 

Congrats, and good luck!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats!  Thank you for stepping up and volunteering to serve your country.  You are in the minority in this country.

LL


----------

